# ABO-Prämie mit Garantie?



## Player007 (11. Januar 2008)

*ABO-Prämie mit Garantie?*

Hallo

ich bekomme ja bald meine neue Sidewinder Maus übers PCGH-ABO, hab ich dem Fall das die Maus kaputt geht, zwei Jahre Garantie?

Gruß


----------



## WernerSp (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: ABO-Prämie mit Garantie?*

Hallo,
natürlich ist auch auf den Prämien eine Garantie von zwei Jahren.

Sollte eine Prämie defekt sein, bitte eine Mail an unseren Aboservice *computec@csj.de* schicken, Sie erhalten dann zur Garantieabwicklung weitere Informationen sowie einen freigemachten Rücksende-Paketaufkleber zugeschickt.

Schönen Gruß
Werner


----------

